# Uh Oh



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I think I've created a monster.

So, for a while, I have been doing half canned, half kibble. My husband is adamant about the boys eating kibble so it was a compromise. Well we are also trying to save for a house-so something has to give. I have decided to cut out the canned-I am going to try the Just Food For Dogs, but it will be a month or so before I have the extra funds to buy a couple vitamin packets. (Strict self imposed budget for savings). Plus I need a decent kitchen scale.

So my plan is, kibble for breakfast (I like to water it down a bit) and Just Food For Dogs for dinner. Sounds good right? Well I think so...

So I'm slowly going through the last of our canned and putting just a bit into the dog food to make it wet but trying to make it last... This morning Tucker took each piece of kibble, licked the wet food off, and spit the kibble out. :blink:

I think I may have an coup in the works, or an uprising in the very least.

When he wants a cookie from the cookie jar he will sit by it and stare at me. Last night he did it 3 times! I kept telling him 'No you've had enough!'

Maybe I should stop feeding cookies and start feeding fruits and veggies like some of the rest of you do. The last time I tried to feed him a carrot or a green bean though, he just tossed it around for a while.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

LOL That Tucker sounds like my Izzy. It has to be perfectly wet or she wont eat it either. And forget about her eating just the kibble. I am fortunate enough not to worry about the financial struggles, being that we are older with a home paid for and we are settled in, but I know how it feels to want to save, I've been there. I think if you don't offer the good stuff to him, he will eventually eat the bad stuff.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

When my Dad got his Pom, Litl Bit, he started out by cooking for him. He would have at least 4 dishes sitting in a row--one with ham, one with white meat chicken, one with dark meat chicken and one with kibble. Well, guess which one LB didn't choose--right, the kibble. It's been over 3 years and he still does the same thing. Of course the meats vary, but LB never chooses the kibble. Dad keeps saying "I need to get him to eating dog food". I tell him that if he only puts kibble down for him, he will eventually eat it. But Dad doesn't want to be "mean" to him. So he is in this never ending cycle of kibble going to waste and Daddy racking his brain about what to fix Litl Bit to eat. His latest "find" is one of the fast food places will sell him a big hamburger patty for the pup and it makes 2 meals. So, Daddy is eating a LOT of burgers just so he can get Litl Bit his big patty!! I keep telling Daddy that the meat is not good for LB but Daddy insists that LB likes it so he is going to keep buying it. $1.85 ea times 5 or 6 a week--Daddy could be buying steak for him to eat instead of hamburger patties for LB!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Maybe make the kibble fun?

Put it in a KONG? Use it for training?

or try some warm water over it to make it softer and like wet food?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> Maybe make the kibble fun?
> 
> Put it in a KONG? Use it for training?
> 
> or try some warm water over it to make it softer and like wet food?


Thanks for the ideas Tori, those are some great ones. I have some low sodium 99% fat free broth I have been adding just a little to the kibble the last day or two and Tucker seems to like it.

I do sometimes use his buster cube to put kibble in when he's being stubborn about eating. He really enjoys knocking it around and getting the kibble out. I gave up on the kongs a long time ago but everyone here has given me a lot of great ideas on using them, I need to try it again.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> This morning Tucker took each piece of kibble, licked the wet food off, and spit the kibble out. :blink:


I had a cat that would do the same thing when I tried to hide a pill in her food.:w00t:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Mine would not eat dog food at first either. Eats one chicken tender a day with his kibble. When I complained to the vet he says well a five pound dog does not eat much. I could not argue with that. I've fed a Great Dane before. I do know wet food causes more tarter on the teeth.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

